
Product Building Principles - madrasman
http://www.aswathkrishnan.com/2019/03/product-building-principles.html
======
arikr
I just read this post and all of your other blog posts - really great stuff,
thank you for posting :)

~~~
arikr
Also, some of your posts might be well received on /r/slatestarcodex

~~~
madrasman
Thank you so much! I just started this blog this week and your comment made my
day :)

